# Can you lick your nose?



## cdub (Oct 29, 2007)

My cat can! This was one of the few shots from dozens I took the other day while outside with Willow. Finger was on the shutter button at just the right moment.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes! Hello ladies! :evil:


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 29, 2007)

Excellent photo! The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## Heather (Oct 29, 2007)

May I please...PLEASE have her? Really, I want her. Now. 

I'll trade you!


----------



## Candace (Oct 29, 2007)

That's soooo funny!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 29, 2007)

CUTE!!!! You got me! I read the title & said NO I CAN'T!


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 30, 2007)

Good timing with the photo. I don't think I will even try that stunt.

That photo could go on a cat calendar.


----------



## Candace (Oct 30, 2007)

I forgot to answer, yes I can, but why would I want to?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 30, 2007)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: got me again!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 30, 2007)

so cute...Eric you are bad


----------



## lienluu (Oct 30, 2007)

(From http://www.diesel.pp.net.ua/news/2007-02-15-104?iref=rss)


----------



## cdub (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments on the photo people. Roth - ummm...that link wasn't what I thought it was. Thanks for that too....I think.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2007)

That's not a housecat, ocelot cross maybe my russian is really rusty.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 31, 2007)

It's a fishing cat from South Asia.


----------



## cdub (Oct 31, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> It's a fishing cat from South Asia.



Thanks, Jeff Corwin.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 31, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> It's a fishing cat from South Asia.



Does have a similar look!



cdub said:


> Thanks, Jeff Corwin.


:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanx! Slippertalk - the best Fishing Cat forum!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 31, 2007)

Pretty!!

Ramon


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 31, 2007)

Cats are funny, mine is possessed by the devil.
*Happy Halloween!* (a little early)


----------



## Heather (Oct 31, 2007)

Have you guys seen the painted cats? they're photoshopped, thank goodness, but pretty amusing! 

Scroll down: 

http://damncoolpics.blogspot.com/2007/02/painted-cats.html


----------

